# Helpful Threads



## Tom

To save time I'm putting a bunch of threads all in one place.

Tortoise Basics:
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread...rospective-or-beginner-tortoise-owners.22635/

Housing hatchling sulcatas or leopards: These threads were written specifically for sulcatas and leopards, respectively, but I think there is valuable info in these for any species.
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread...atchlings-and-babies-discussion-thread.18448/

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/leopard-tortoise-care-sheet.63792/

Outdoor sunning enclosures:
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/cheap-easy-simple-sunning-enclosure.14680/

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread...table-but-safe-outdoor-baby-enclosures.30683/

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-Daisy-s-New-Enclosure#axzz1bv5qbbcz

Pyramiding Threads:
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/the-end-of-pyramiding.15137/

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/the-end-of-pyramiding-ii-the-leopards.18931/

Possible Problems to look out for:
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/hatchling-failure-syndrome.23493/

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/coil-type-uv-bulbs-dont-use-them.35247/

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/pairs.34837/


----------

